# Ultegra Di2 10 speed (6750) to Ultegra 11 speed Di2 R8050



## TJay74 (Sep 9, 2012)

Has anyone made the change from Ultegra Di2 10 speed to 11 speed? I have the 10 speed stuff on my 2014 Giant Propel Advanced with the external battery mount. I also have the Shimano wireless adapter as well in my setup.

I have read I can keep the current 10 speed Ultegra shifters as the firmware can be updated to the 11 speed firmware. Do I need to just replace the FD, RD, chain and cassette and I am good to go? I already have the Ultegra 6800 front crank on the bike now.

Do any of the cables or junction boxes need to be changed out, Shimano told me the e-wires are the same and will work just fine and confirmed the shifters will work as long as the firmware is updated to the new firmware. They did mention something about the external batter mount may need to be changed out, but wasnt positive.

Anyone else made this change on their bike yet and have any input?

Thanks in advance... Todd


----------



## ljvb (Dec 10, 2014)

TJay74 said:


> Has anyone made the change from Ultegra Di2 10 speed to 11 speed? I have the 10 speed stuff on my 2014 Giant Propel Advanced with the external battery mount. I also have the Shimano wireless adapter as well in my setup.
> 
> I have read I can keep the current 10 speed Ultegra shifters as the firmware can be updated to the 11 speed firmware. Do I need to just replace the FD, RD, chain and cassette and I am good to go? I already have the Ultegra 6800 front crank on the bike now.
> 
> ...


I honestly don't know.. but seeing as the derailleurs are servo driven and not indexed like mechanicals, I don't see why a firmware update to all the devices should not work. There are a few forums dedicated to hacking of DI2, I would check with those.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Which external battery and which junction box? Also sre you wanting all the bells/whistles like synchronized shifting and bluetooth to work?


----------



## 1500SLR (Sep 30, 2018)

The firmware to run the shifters is in the derailleurs. Despite what you've heard there is no simple way to upgrade to 11 speed without buying two new derailleurs. The first couple generations of firmware allowed an unusual combination of mixing an 11 speed rear derailleur to function with a 10 speed front derailleur. Shimano has since patched this "feature." 

Unless you can find an incredibly old 6850 derailleur that hasn't been patched with the latest updates you can't do this anymore. Even if you could do it you wouldn't want it as the firmware is always patching in new features, even for the 6750 such as wifi control most recently with the right combination of junction boxes. 

For what its worth... the gears on Di2 are indexed just like everything else and despite the hoopla they go out of tune like everything else, so indexing is a thing regardless.



Marc said:


> Which external battery and which junction box? Also sre you wanting all the bells/whistles like synchronized shifting and bluetooth to work?


You can add bluetooth and internal battery support even to the 6750 or 6770, you just need to update your junction boxes to support it. The junction boxes don't give a crap what they're connected to, its the derailleurs that throw a spanner in the works with DI2.

The only thing that is completely incompatible is the old style first generation Dura Ace DI2 7950 DI2 or whatever it was. It uses completely different ports and junction boxes and speaks a completely different language so there is nothing electronic you can drag across. 

YOU CAN drag across the mechanical stuff if you equip a 7950 Di2 bike with a 6750 Di2 set of derailleurs, junction box, cables and battery if you really want to go forward with your old 10 speed Di2 bike. In fact anything 10 speed or 11 speed will work with the right derailleurs. I am currently running a 6600 groupset with 6750 DI2 derailleurs. I run a 5port junction A with a 3 port junction b and I've enabled internal battery support in my junction box for the seat post battery.

The long and the short of it though is that you can't drag across 10 speed derailleurs, not easily anyhow without a lot of BS and even if you loaded an old firmware somehow, such as on a computer by force, you will be missing a whole lot of features that have since been added to DI2. You need at least two new derailleurs to fully implement 11 speed DI2. Whichever ones they are, are your choice, they just need to be 11 speed.


----------



## TJay74 (Sep 9, 2012)

1500SLR said:


> The firmware to run the shifters is in the derailleurs. Despite what you've heard there is no simple way to upgrade to 11 speed without buying two new derailleurs. The first couple generations of firmware allowed an unusual combination of mixing an 11 speed rear derailleur to function with a 10 speed front derailleur. Shimano has since patched this "feature."
> 
> Unless you can find an incredibly old 6850 derailleur that hasn't been patched with the latest updates you can't do this anymore. Even if you could do it you wouldn't want it as the firmware is always patching in new features, even for the 6750 such as wifi control most recently with the right combination of junction boxes.
> 
> ...


I wasnt planning on keeping the 10spd FD/RD, the plan is to upgrade the FD/RD, cassette and chain to the 11spd Di2 stuff. I have the 1st generation Ultegra junction box and the 1st generation external battery and mount. I also have the 1st generation shimano wireless adapter as well.

Just trying to figure out what has to be replaced and what can be retained. As of now I knew the shifters could stay, just trying to figure out if this is as simple as just buying the FD/RD, cassette, chain and maybe a new external battery and mount and still being able to use my original wireless adapter and junction box.

The only thing I want is wireless so it can talk to my Garmin 520 and to be able to shift normal other than the ability to move up/down 2x gears at a time on the RD.


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

This may help...

http://e-tubeproject.shimano.com/pdf/en/HM-CC.3.0.0-01-EN.pdf


----------



## 1500SLR (Sep 30, 2018)

You will have to replace both of your derailleurs and your cassette. You can keep the crank because there is not that much of a difference, but ideally you would upgrade that too. In other words there's not much you can keep.




All of the firmware is in the derailleurs and you can't just do a firmware upgrade on them to 11 speed. 
There was a weird bug from Shimano years ago that you could keep one of your derailleurs but they fixed that and now you can't. Not unless you force an old firmware by eTube and then you will lose most of your DI2 functions. 
A a minimum you would need two 6870 derailleurs (front and rear) and an 11 speed cassette. These are reasonably priced second hand. 

You can't do what you think you can do it doesn't work like that. You can put a better 10 speed cassette on such as Dura Ace and you can run a newer crank but you can't just upgrade to 11 speed like that. It won't work.


----------



## TJay74 (Sep 9, 2012)

1500SLR said:


> You will have to replace both of your derailleurs and your cassette. You can keep the crank because there is not that much of a difference, but ideally you would upgrade that too. In other words there's not much you can keep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am not sure if you read my post right, I am wanting to go from Ultegra 6750 Di2 10spd to Ultegra R8050 Di2 11spd by ONLY REPLACING my FD, RD, chain, and cassette.

I am merely trying to find out if the shifters, the 1st generation junction box, 1st generation wireless adapter and the 1st generation battery and mount can be used with the new R8050 Di2 derailleurs or is there anything else that has to be changed out.

I already have a 6800 series 11spd crank on the bike that has a dual leg Pioneer power meter installed on it.

And from what I have read and seen while in the shop, all of the firmware is not just in the FD/RD. There is also firmware in the battery and or battery mount that has to be updated as well.


----------



## 1500SLR (Sep 30, 2018)

All of the firmware that controls whether you have 10 or 11 speed is in the derailleurs. Most of the other stuff is in the derailleurs. The thing that tells it that it is specifically 6800 or 9050 is in the junction A but that's about it. You will need a junction A box from the list above for the external battery. Everything else is compatible unless you want a remote sprinter shifter switch in which case you will also need the appropriate shifter box. You will also need to buy the PC link and wireless units if you want to enable them.

Follow the flow chart above for the exact components you need for an EXTERNAL battery setup.


----------



## TJay74 (Sep 9, 2012)

1500SLR said:


> All of the firmware that controls whether you have 10 or 11 speed is in the derailleurs. Most of the other stuff is in the derailleurs. The thing that tells it that it is specifically 6800 or 9050 is in the junction A but that's about it. You will need a junction A box from the list above for the external battery. Everything else is compatible unless you want a remote sprinter shifter switch in which case you will also need the appropriate shifter box. You will also need to buy the PC link and wireless units if you want to enable them.
> 
> Follow the flow chart above for the exact components you need for an EXTERNAL battery setup.




I already have an external battery setup on this bike, it is the 1st generation one that came out with the Ultegra 6750 Di2 stuff along with the battery mount.

As I was trying to say, this bike is already setup on Di2 and works, just wanting to put the minimum amount needed in order to swap it over to 11spd Di2.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

TJay74 said:


> I already have an external battery setup on this bike, it is the 1st generation one that came out with the Ultegra 6750 Di2 stuff along with the battery mount.
> 
> As I was trying to say, this bike is already setup on Di2 and works, just wanting to put the minimum amount needed in order to swap it over to 11spd Di2.


Reading comprehension is not always 100%


----------



## metalheart (Sep 3, 2010)

I use 6750 shifters with 8050 FD, RD, and the newer junction box.


----------



## 1500SLR (Sep 30, 2018)

cxwrench said:


> Reading comprehension is not always 100%


Unfortunately its not. So I'll say it this way...

Just buy a (beepitybeepbeeping) junction A box and get on with your day that will solve your electronic problems.


----------

